# "But my vet said he was fine"



## Curing (Dec 4, 2017)

I know this isn't anything new, and maybe my eyes are just more open to it now that I have a dog and I engage in sport, but may the Lord help me next time I hear someone with an obviously obese dog tell me "well my vet said he was fine, just big boned, not fat". 

I'm seriously tired of people believing their 130lb shepherds are "just big boned" and then their vets feeding into their sensitivies and making them believe their dog is fine. I look at these dogs and wonder how the owner can't see it. I show them body condition charts and had them even get that "AHA!" moment that their dog was obese and still come back and say "the vet said he was fine" 

Anyone else just taken back by how meek vets seem to be when it comes to the weight of overweight animals? My vet has told me it was "refreshing" to see in shape dogs, but does he confront the clients with obese dogs? It seems to be too common that obesity is more accepted then malnourishment when both are killing the dog. I hope as a vet I don't fall into the trap of caring more for human emotion then the dogs health. 

Okay vent over, I just needed to rage for a second so I didn't throw up from stress of all these fat dogs!


----------



## Craig Caughlin (Oct 17, 2007)

I agree! If you've ever lost a dog to Splenic haemangioma, you're pretty sensitive to veterinarians that are too stupid or just plain lazy to investigate further as to *why* a dog seems to be overweight and *if* there may be another problem!


Craig


----------



## Curing (Dec 4, 2017)

Craig Caughlin said:


> I agree! If you've ever lost a dog to Splenic haemangioma, you're pretty sensitive to veterinarians that are too stupid or just plain lazy to investigate further as to *why* a dog seems to be overweight and *if* there may be another problem!
> 
> 
> Craig


Craig, 

I honestly feel like weight related health issues are one of the top killers in dogs, my extended family is very known for letting their dogs become obese and then struggling with heart problems, kidney failure, severe arthritis and joint issues, and a whole other slew of issues. I often ask my self if they just werent listening to the vet (most likely) or if the vet wasn't bringing it up. I thought "surely the vet would say something" but after experiencing so many people tell me their vets told them their obese dogs were "fine" I began to seriously question things. Its terrifying to see an issue thats so big, be completely ignored. I guess extremely similar to human obesity.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2018)

*"My little buppy isn't fat"*



Curing said:


> I know this isn't anything new, and maybe my eyes are just more open to it now that I have a dog and I engage in sport, but may the Lord help me next time I hear someone with an obviously obese dog tell me "well my vet said he was fine, just big boned, not fat".
> 
> I'm seriously tired of people believing their 130lb shepherds are "just big boned" and then their vets feeding into their sensitivies and making them believe their dog is fine.
> 
> Anyone else just taken back by how meek vets seem to be when it comes to the weight of overweight animals? My vet has told me it was "refreshing" to see in shape dogs, but does he confront the clients with obese dogs?


*Problem 1:* People get offended when one remarks, even off-handedly, that their dog is fat. Everyone has the perfect most wonderful dog and "don't you dare say otherwise, you insensitive cad because now look, you hurt the little guy's feelings and now he needs another cookie to feel better."

*Problem 2:* Lots of _people_ are obese. They're going to have their dogs diet, but not themselves? Many people associate food with feeling happy, and they want their dogs to be happy too. So they overfeed. 

*Problem 3:* The vet is tired of telling people that their dogs are obese and getting no positive results, year after year. "He should lose 10 pounds" gets the vet and dog nowhere, so yes, he might give up OR....

*Problem 1 + Problem 3: *Pet owner gets huffy over being told the truth and decides to storm out. "I'll show you and take my dog somewhere less judgemental!"


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

I hear a lot awe beautiful Shepherd, he is *really* thin. Family always commenting on him being to thin. Makes me wonder if people ever hear beautiful dog, but he is rather over weight. I think its less likely. I truly realize it is not easy to provide a dog with the necessary exercise. The dogs get bored and food probably takes the place of activity. I have seen bored over weight dogs and as happy as they seemed it always made me a little sad, they tended to have some chewing on themselves habits or that sad sigh when they plop down. I always wanted a dog, but waited a long time to get one so I could provide it with the room to run. Something special about seeing a dog run full speed thru wooded forest while I stumble behind. I don't get upset with other people to each their own, I am sure many love their dogs no less than I mine.


----------



## Curing (Dec 4, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Curing said:
> 
> 
> > I know this isn't anything new, and maybe my eyes are just more open to it now that I have a dog and I engage in sport, but may the Lord help me next time I hear someone with an obviously obese dog tell me "well my vet said he was fine, just big boned, not fat".
> ...



Yes! I agree with all of these, very spot on!
I once had a man tell me that 5 different vets told him his dog wasn't fat. My first thought was "why did you go to 5 different vets" second thought was "or did 4 different vets say he WAS fat but then the last one didnt so that's what you went with" he even went as far as to say "the vet said he was big because at one point white german shepherds were mixed with great Pyrenees"

I walked away. I couldn't. 

I have a white German Shepherd so I'm involved in alot of groups with owners of them too. And its been crazy the amount of obese and oversized dogs in those groups over any other GSD group im apart of and these people take PRIDE in the dogs size and then they complain when other shepherd owners tell them that their white shepherd isn't a "real shepherd" and all I can think of is "well bob, your dog is a 150lb fluffy coated lap dog with no drive and you just said it had Pyrenees blood in it.. what are you expecting people to think" 

I don't even know anymore what to think. Some people make me wonder.


----------



## Curing (Dec 4, 2017)

Apex1 said:


> I hear a lot awe beautiful Shepherd, he is *really* thin. Family always commenting on him being to thin. Makes me wonder if people ever hear beautiful dog, but he is rather over weight. I think its less likely. I truly realize it is not easy to provide a dog with the necessary exercise. The dogs get bored and food probably takes the place of activity. I have seen bored over weight dogs and as happy as they seemed it always made me a little sad, they tended to have some chewing on themselves habits or that sad sigh when they plop down. I always wanted a dog, but waited a long time to get one so I could provide it with the room to run. Something special about seeing a dog run full speed thru wooded forest while I stumble behind. I don't get upset with other people to each their own, I am sure many love their dogs no less than I mine.


I've had some comments on my dogs being thin, especially when my Shepherd blows coat but she's very stocky and muscled so even though she weighs 57lbs right now she looks 70lbs. 

Personally (and this is going to sound heartless) but I don't have any pity for people who allow their dogs to get overweight due to their own negligence or ignorance and then get offended if someone mentions it because the truth of the matter is, they're killing their dog and think its cute. "I just want fluffy here to have a happy life" but in reality taking 3 years off their life for 1 second of cookie bliss. We're our dogs keepers and its our job to keep them healthy and conditioned since they can't get out and do it themselves, which is why its so important to not just ignore the problem in fear offending someone. You can "love" any animal to death.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm more amazed at how many people think its ok to speuter at 6 mos. Then their dogs are overweight, leggy, and underdeveloped.


----------



## Lark (Jan 27, 2014)

Our Yorkie has gotten very fat, and we are trying to get weight off him. You are right, it is not cute or funny. Ours really chubbed up when our German Shepherd was dying. His appetite dwindled, and the yorkie was sneaking over and eating the extra food in the morning. It took awhile to realize he was so fat, because I kept making the excuse that he just needed a haircut. 

So far his new diet has been unsuccessful, so back to the drawing board.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2018)

Curing said:


> We're our dogs keepers and its our job to keep them healthy and conditioned since they can't get out and do it themselves, which is why its so important to not just ignore the problem in fear offending someone. You can "love" any animal to death.


This is all true, and if our society was made up of a simple majority of people who acted in others' best interests (kids, pets, parents, spouses, etc) the world would be a _great_ place overnight. 
But we have lots of folks with entitlement mentalities wanting immediate gratification and even faster fixes to the problems they created for themselves but blame others for. The symptoms show up, in part, as people whose lives are a train-wreck and their poor pets are just along for the ride.

It's not the offense taken that people like me fear. There actually _is_ no fear. It's the _disappointment_ of wasted concern spent on people who should know better. Remember, the "my dog isn't fat" owner is the same owner likely to sneer at another (non-fat) dog's owner because _their_ dog isn't neutered. Or isn't from a shelter. Or is an "aggressive breed".

All you can do is hug your own dog(s) and as you do, feel for their ribs each night. If you can feel the ribs, the dog feels your love! That has to be good enough.


----------



## SitkatheGSD (Aug 24, 2017)

Ack! I'm in Ontario where "King Shepherds" (whatever that is) seem to be the norm - though most are just overweight shepherds bred to be as big as possible). My Sitka is from Vancouver Island weighing in at just over 70lbs at 13 months, with a clearly defined waist. People constantly tell me he is too small, too thin, must be on the wrong food or not be pure bred!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

cloudpump said:


> I'm more amazed at how many people think its ok to speuter at 6 mos. Then their dogs are overweight, leggy, and underdeveloped.


Then there is also the weight redistribution because of speutering and the weight charts no longer apply to these dogs because of it. 

Also, bottom lines can very much be genetic as can broad, muscular thighs which add to the appearance of a trim waist line but has nothing to do with weight but genetics.


----------

